# Cherry Shrimp tank, bare bottom?



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

I choose substrate. I had eco complete w/ my cherries and they were doing great. Then I got introduced to CRS and it all went downhill :hihi: .
depending on your tap water and such I recommend ADA Amazonia II. I just placed an order on this and waiting for it to ship as they are out of stock for now. I'm swapping out my eco for ada amazonia. Where I live the water is kind of hard and ph is pretty high ( 7.6) which is not ideal for crs. If you are planning to keep just RCS I think most substrate should work as they are not so demanding as other species. As long as your water is stable and clean they should do fine. Make sure you have a sponge though over you intake to make it safe for the shrimplets. Good luck, hope I helped.

- Substrate is also good because if you plan on adding plants and such you don't have to worry about adding it in the future going through trouble with ammonia spikes and such. So I say might as well add it in now and not worry later.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Definately substrate. I've kept cherries in a bare bottoms tank before and they didn't seem to enjoy it too much, especially if there's some water currents and they have no real ground to cling onto.

They're like me, I prefer rugged floors than hardwood floors. roud: 

I use flourite as my substrate and it sucks up all the waste and the plants in there needs it anyway since I dont add any fertz. 

Definately SUBSTRATE> BARE BOTTOM :bounce: <--neat icon


----------



## gsmitchell (Feb 11, 2007)

Agreed, substrate is a better choice. Lots of things will grow in/on it as well that the RCS will eat. Beneficial bacteria will grow in the substrate as well.

Greg


----------



## skipm (Jan 7, 2008)

I also voted for substrate because of the reasons already mentioned plus a bare bottom tank just doesn't look at all natural which is important to me. I have Eco-complete in my RCS tank.


----------



## Dave in the basement (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you all for the replies. I already have Eco Complete in there, so I guess it will be staying there. Thanks again!

Dave


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

phanizzle said:


> I choose substrate. I had eco complete w/ my cherries and they were doing great. Then I got introduced to CRS and it all went downhill :hihi: .
> depending on your tap water and such I recommend ADA Amazonia II. I just placed an order on this and waiting for it to ship as they are out of stock for now. I'm swapping out my eco for ada amazonia. Where I live the water is kind of hard and ph is pretty high ( 7.6) which is not ideal for crs. If you are planning to keep just RCS I think most substrate should work as they are not so demanding as other species. As long as your water is stable and clean they should do fine. Make sure you have a sponge though over you intake to make it safe for the shrimplets. Good luck, hope I helped.


Sorry to hijack the thread, but what if I have Flourite as a substrate, pH is 6.8, and 4*°*dH; can I keep CRS?


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread, but what if I have Flourite as a substrate, pH is 6.8, and 4*°*dH; can I keep CRS?


I would say so as long as you keep up with water changes and keep the temperature and water parameters stable. People said that my PH was not right for CRS and I just gave it a try anyways, I drip acclimated them and they are doing fine and 2 are berried. So you would be able to keep them as long as your water and temperature is stable.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

If you're looking at cherry shrimp and not CRS, you can keep them with just about any water that you can keep life in.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Flourite is one of the few nutrient-laden plant substrates that should not affect a tank's water chemistry one way or the other.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

With substrate, so they have something to grip on. If you have plants, they go with any of the suggested substrates (Flourite, eco, etc.). Otherwise, if you don't have any plants, then just any type of substrate. You could also just go "sort of" BB, by layering the bottom with leaves.


----------



## kasslloyd (May 28, 2007)

My thoughts for a pure breeding tank was no substrate and a healthy amount of lava rock for micros to grow on for food....


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

kasslloyd said:


> My thoughts for a pure breeding tank was no substrate and a healthy amount of lava rock for micros to grow on for food....


I would put a small amount of sand in. They like to constantly pick at it.

I'm with substrate as well. Overall I believe it helps to keep a stable tank.

-Andrew


----------

